# Super Soft transfer paper



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

So I tried the Super Soft transfer paper from Starline Pacific last nite. We printed a photo of our kids on it in an oval, reversed it, weeded it layed it down on a white shirt, pressed for 22 seconds with baking paper over top. Peeled beuatifly. No border cause we cut it away fisrt. Washing instruction for this transfer are _wash normal according to the shirts normal washing instructions, and it says it is okay to iron directly over the transfer. so we threw in a load of laundry, dried it in the dryer and then ironed the hell out of it. We could not wreck this transfer if we tried. The color was superb. No special washing instructions. I tried a test patch to see how much of a box is left around the image if you dont weed. And as long as the shirt is white, the transfer turns out pretty much like a chromablast sample i have from a supplier. Only diference is i didnt pay for the chroma blast set up.normal durabrite ink that comes with an epson c88. Soft hand. stretchable, breathable. about a $1.00 a sheet. i`m actually impressed with it. I cant say that about alot of papers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Does the paper have blueish green backing. if so then it is Iron All under one of its many names..


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes that is the backing Lou. Fortunatly for me there are other companys other than newmiford and other US companies. I`m in Canada and hate the bills that get aded on to my purchases out of the states. I had read and watched some of your videas and checked out newmilford but the whole extra money at the border prevented me from purchasing. Starline ship from about 2 hrs away from me. Love It!


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

I am redundant in my statements because I want to make sure that
if I have misinterpreted anything you will correct me.

I am still uncertain as to what inks can be used on various transfer papers including the dos or don'ts and the 'nonos'', thus I may appear out of the box in some of my statements... here again, correct me, I need the knowledge.

Well that sounded good... a full color transfer with no ghost... on a white shirt only... no cutting... and unwreckable... with no special wash instructions...

Can you tell me how it was applied
- with what tools?
- what color correction? and things like that...
- what ink? (OEM ink, Pigment ink, Textile ink, dye sub ink)
 I think I caught on to your ...normal durabrite ink that comes with C88..., I had missed that...
- what version of the transfer paper?
- what T-shirt(Brand, model, blend)?

Also C88 would mean inkjet...
I am interested in the Laser version of your answer...
Is there one? and how would it transpire...

Do not mean to be too demanding... I just try to handle as much as possible in one exchange to cut on the 17 billion posts one has to go thru and 'montage' to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

The Super soft is ironall on Starline Pacific. There will be more companies carring this paper on there own brand name in canada. Stahl's Canada sells it also under their brand name. but it is easier to order from starline pacific.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

oK, paper setting image setting quality
Hp deskjet, t-shirt normal
cannon T-shirt default
epsonc88, plain paper photo best/photo
1280, colorlife photo photobest photo
r200 colorlife photo photobest photo
4000/4800 photo quality inkjet automatic

Heat press 375-400, medium pressurre 25-30seconds transfer goes face down so reverse your image before you print, you can remove the transfer hot or cold.

wash according to normal wash instructions on the shirt, and iron over the transfer if you want. We have been using 100% cotton pre shrunk.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

badalou said:


> Does the paper have blueish green backing. if so then it is Iron All under one of its many names..


So The paper I tried from Starline Pacific is great and yes it is the same as newmilford and the others. So I thought I would order from Starline , because they are so close to me. But after looking at the pricing $125.00 canadian for 100 sheets from Starline as opposed to $79.00 american for 100 sheets from newmilford. Eacgh is about $10.00 for shipping. Ordering it from newmilford and shipping it to canada is cheaper and the customer service on the phone today was great. I would go into detail but maybe i dont want to ruin a good thing.

Lou thanks for the info you put out on newmilford awhile back. I probly would not have second checked before my purchase if not for your past posts about them and your response in this post about them.

Oh and by the way we gave the motherin law her shirt and we ended up with 33 orders before we left the party. So I had to order it today from newmilford.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

When doing some research on Super Soft paper, I found the manufacturer's site, which listed all the different distributors... I think CASI/QLT has it marketed under Super Soft Feel paper, and if I remember correctly, they had the best price. Don't know if they ship to Canada or not, though. I do know they also list on ebay...

Just used my Everlast paper from Coastal over the weekend. In the past, I'd only used the Double Green paper from Alpha Supply. In regard to clarity and vibrancy of color, I'd have to say the Double Green paper is better -- black ink on the Everlast paper didn't look clear or dark in color - it looked like a dark brown. Since it was bumpy, the lines also didn't appear very sharp. HOWEVER, I am IN LOVE with the soft hand! My 4 year old wore the shirt immediately, and when she sat and the shirt draped slightly, so did the transfer! It was not stiff and keep it's original shape, even when the rest of the shirt was draping like the Double Green transfers.

I goofed when it came to my first shirt. Although I pre-pressed the shirt for a few seconds, I did not make one long press to heat up the lower platen. I positioned the shirt after it cooled, and pressed at approx. 380 for 17 seconds, which was consistent with the instructions, and Badalou's YouTube videos. When I opened the press, the transfer backing practically detached by itself on the left, but did not adhere properly on the right. Like I said, I think it's because I did not heat up the lower platen before pressing the shirt. I did another t-shirt, again at about 380 for 17 seconds, and it worked beautifully. It was the easiest peeling I've ever done. I am AMAZED at how thin and soft these transfer are!! You can barely tell there's a transfer there! Did another shirt yesterday, 100% cotton, this time pre-heating the lower platen, and again, beautiful results!!! Can't wait for the wash test...

Thankful for all the advice,
Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

BTW, Everlast paper is the same as IronAll, Super Soft, etc. They all have the blue-green backing.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

Can you iron right overtop of the double green. Their site does not specify.Anybody know more about this double green?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

In regard to the Alpha Double Green paper, I don't believe you can iron on top of it. It does not stretch like IronAll does, and it is thicker too. As I stated above, the areas done with the Double Green were stiff, and did not drape at all with the shirt, like the Everlast paper did. 

To be perfectly honest, I have produced probably 70 shirts or so with the Double Green, and had problems with them cracking and such. A Wiggles shirt I made my daughter is in terrible shape after only a few washings. You can barely make out the graphic because there are so many cracks and chips were the color is gone. *However, I must admit that I was NOT using a professional press at the time, so I'm assuming that might be a big factor.* I also experienced difficulty in peeling at times, but did not have that problem when using my new JP12 press. (Although they did not peel ANYWHERE as easy as the Everlast!)

I still have some Double Green left, so once I get the C88+ hooked up, I'd like to do another test shirt with it. The only thing that makes me "iffy" about doing it, is that they've got a heavier hand, and I really like the Everlast paper for that soft and comfortable feel! Especially when it comes to young children -- everything seems to bother them!  

HTH,
Melissa


----------



## allusion (May 2, 2011)

Starline Pacific has closed its Washington and Arizona facilities.
Does anyone know where else I can buy this Super Soft paper?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That would be our ClearSoft paper.


----------

